# Union Jubilee Manual



## Andreas (1 Jan 2011)

Hello,

My name is Andreas, I live in Germany and I`m woodturning since 1997. My main lathe is a Vicmarc 300 short bed. 2 years ago I bought from a friend of mine an english Union Jubilee lathe, most possible the only Jubilee in Germany. Since the I`m working at the lathe to bring her up again to a nice condition. Actually I have almost all the parts. The only missing thing for the lathe is a manual for the Jubilee. I bought the manual for the Graduate but there are not very much infos for the Union Jubilee.
Now my question is: is actually a manual for the Jubilee existing or not? And when there is one could I get a copy of it?

Nice regards 
Andreas


----------



## Darren D Breeze (1 Jan 2011)

Hi Andreas, try Tony at www.lathes.co.uk you can normally download them too.
regards Darren


----------



## Blister (1 Jan 2011)

Andreas":2ami9yu4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Andreas, I live in Germany and I`m woodturning since 1997. My main lathe is a Vicmarc 300 short bed. 2 years ago I bought from a friend of mine an english Union Jubilee lathe, most possible the only Jubilee in Germany. Since the I`m working at the lathe to bring her up again to a nice condition. Actually I have almost all the parts. The only missing thing for the lathe is a manual for the Jubilee. I bought the manual for the Graduate but there are not very much infos for the Union Jubilee.
> Now my question is: is actually a manual for the Jubilee existing or not? And when there is one could I get a copy of it?
> ...




Have a look here 

http://www.dgrdesigns.co.uk/machine%20manuals.html


Under Harrison union jubilee , they list one


----------

